

Accel, Khosla & Andreessen Horowitz Pour Another $30MM Into RockMelt - profitbaron
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/28/accel-khosla-andreessen-30-million-rockmelt/

======
aorshan
I use RockMelt and I absolutely love it. I have almost every website I check
streamlined in one place and the facebook sync is very convenient. That being
said it is also highly distracting.

